# What color is this calf?



## Farmerboy16 (Dec 4, 2012)

My cow Bella(half standard Angus, half Guernsey) had a calf Saturday morning. The calf's father is a 100% Guernsey via AI. Its a heifer, so very happy about that. I just love the color of the calf, and hope that she will keep it and not become black or what.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

That is dun.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

What a pretty face. I would guess that baby will turn black when she sheds off.


----------



## bigearl42 (May 12, 2013)

Black is a dominate coat color in cattle. Will probally darken with age unless there is a dulitation gene somewhere in the genes


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

In the last picture notice around the eyes that the color is consistent with the rest of the animal. If the area around the eyes was darker I would agree that the animal would darken over time. With that said and the absence of a darker color around the eyes I believe the calve will be tan as an adult.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations on the heifer and she is pretty no matter what her color is called. LOL We saw some silvery blue beef cows on a trip recently. Would love to have a herd of them! Hope she goes up healthy and turns out to be one of your favorites.


----------



## bama-newsteader (Dec 2, 2011)

She sure is a beauty! I agree with Agman.....I had 3 calves this year born that dun color, but dark around the eyes. They are almost totally black now.


----------



## Farmerboy16 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Agman, I see what you mean about the color around the Belinda's eyes.
This is my cow's first calf, Maybelle, born last year- 50% lowline- 
Day old- All black








2 months old- Red, but darker around eyes-








1 year old, all black.









I will update in a few months on Belinda's coloring.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

She is 3/4 Guernsey and her nose is half light which you always expect from guernseys (light colored nose that is). She will probably be darker than a Guernsey but I bet not much. I vote for a dark tan.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

It is hard to see, but if she is gray without the red/brown tones a butcher I know has called the color "mouse". He's had one on occasion and has kept them around for "variety" if they were heifers. He's had different cows but always bred them to a black angus bull. Once in a while one of the girls would throw a mouse-colored calf.

Your girl is sure pretty. Let us know what you end up with.


----------



## ATPFARM (Dec 31, 2012)

ash color ... dark ash


----------



## Jersey/guernsey (Nov 12, 2012)

My Eleanor was just that color when she was born and was black as an adult. 
Your new heifer is beautiful! Love that Guernsey face


----------



## Farmerboy16 (Dec 4, 2012)

Here is Belinda at 4 weeks old.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks like it may end up being a brindle. One doesn't end up seeing them much anymore.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

She is a beauty. I would call her color dunn.


----------

